# Hatching head issue



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So one of the chicks has a really weird top of the head I'll post a few.pictures... They are now a day and a half old 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like it has been pecked. I had three that had there heads pecked like this, but they were alot worse and didn't make it.


----------

